# How Small is Too Small. Your baby's weight at 2 months if around 7 lb at birth.PLEASE



## yourstruly10

My little girl Allison is 2 months old today. I took her to get her vaccines and they weighted her while we were there. 

She was born at 37+6 weighting 7lb 3oz. 

At 7 weeks she weighted 9lb 8oz. 

Today she weighted 10lb 4oz. She is in 20th percentile for weight and 15th for height. 

At the Doctors when she was 7 weeks old she was 39th for weight and 46th for height. 

Seems like a huge drop but the nurse I saw today said they may have a different growth chart at the doctors. Im still concerned though. 

The nurse did say she was gaining a little under the normal in a week. She said from 0 to 3 months they expect a minimum of 25 grams a day and she is gaining about 22 grams a day.

Does it sounds like she's too small or not gaining enough?

If you baby was around 7lb at birth what did they weight at 2 months old? 

Anyone know if its possible for the growth charts to varie from one office to the next?


----------



## hot tea

ALL babies are different. As long as she is gaining, do not worry. Your daughter is probably just going to be a smaller person. I refuse to follow percentiles, I think it is a load of crap.


----------



## yourstruly10

Thanks hot tea. I didnt even realize you had had your little man. Congrats. 

I Think im just so used to Ava being so big( shes been between 75th and 90th her whole 1 year of life) thats its so new to me to have a small one. Ava was 13 pounds at 2 months and only 7lb 12 oz a birth lol.


----------



## whit.

I agree. Sophia is 4 months old and only weighs 13.4lbs.


----------



## yourstruly10

My only real concern I think is that she is gaining a tad bit under the minimum a day. I may go and get her weighted again in a week just to see how its going. If its still to low ill book a doctors appointment.


----------



## tabitha561

I wouldn't worry Caylee went down to 5lbs 6oz, She is over 6 months and is only 15lbs lol


----------



## LauraLu

I think she sounds perfect! Some of the percentile business is a bit nonsense IMHO.

Benjamin was born at 39 weeks and 3 days. He weighed 7 lbs, 5 oz. At his 2 month, he was just over 10 lbs. Today, at almost 11 months, he is 21 lbs. It's funny because everyone comments on "how big he is" but he's 50th percentile for weight.

You're doing great. If baby is happy and healthy, then that's all that matters!

xo


----------



## MizzDeeDee

I don't think that's a bad amount to gain at all. I wouldn't be concerned unless the Doctors are...... and they aren't ... so don't worry!!!!! :)


----------



## maddog37

My son was born 6 lb 9 oz. At the 2 month check up, he weighed 10 lb 9 oz. 

There's the CDC chart and the WHO chart. They say to follow the WHO chart but that meant he was in the 10th percentile at the time (and later dropped to the 3rd percentile) for boys. He'd be in the 23rd percentile with the CDC chart according to my phone app.

I do let the percentiles get to me. Couldn't help it. He was only gaining half a lb a month the first 6 months. The last 2 months he seemed to have gained a lot more. In between 6 and 7 months, he gained 1.5 lb. 

Maybe our babies are just a bit slow but growing steadily while the average baby slows down in gains after a while.


----------



## Novabomb

I think she is just fine :thumbup: They say that they should double their birth weight by six months. So if she is already 10 lbs and she is only 2 months she has 4 more months to double I think she will double by then. I am also worried about my 3 month old's wt to but not because I think he is to small I KNOW he is to BIG :blush:. He is 3 months and he weigh's 19.6 lbs he was 9.9 at birth :haha: The dr tells me he is fine but IDK still not sure :nope: .


----------



## maddog37

Novabomb said:


> I think she is just fine :thumbup: They say that they should double their birth weight by six months. So if she is already 10 lbs and she is only 2 months she has 4 more months to double I think she will double by then. I am also worried about my 3 month old's wt to but not because I think he is to small I KNOW he is to BIG :blush:. He is 3 months and he weigh's 19.6 lbs he was 9.9 at birth :haha: The dr tells me he is fine but IDK still not sure :nope: .
> 
> View attachment 304806

Don't worry. My DH's friend's son was that weight when he was that old too. But he was way more advanced in his milestones also. :thumbup: Another friend of mine had the chubbiest baby I have ever seen; so cute. Just as predicted, he thinned out as soon as he could walk. I`m sure your son is healthy and happy! :flower:


----------



## minties

25 grams per day is about average I think, for a breastfed baby anyway, but just under or just over is also perfectly fine and still comes under "good" and "normal" weight gain.

Thomas was 7lbs 4oz at birth and was 11lbs 5oz at 7 weeks 6 days old.


----------



## J23

My DD was 7lb 5oz born and only weighed 9lb 10oz @ 9 weeks, she's just a dainty wee person and gains weight slowly and steadily.


----------



## TattiesMum

hot tea said:


> ALL babies are different. As long as she is gaining, do not worry. Your daughter is probably just going to be a smaller person. I refuse to follow percentiles, I think it is a load of crap.

This :thumbup:

My eldest was 6.12 born (at 39+4) and at two months was 8lb ... she only ever gained about 2oz a week in her first few months and I was told by my Doctor that as long as she was gaining and developing normally there was nothing to worry about :hugs::hugs:

PS - she is now a dainty adult ... she was just always going to be a smaller person :D


----------



## DarlingMe

I would think the scales at different doctor's offices would be off! But as others have pointed out, I would not be concerned either way!


----------



## Lauki

All babies are different, just like all people!!
When my husband eats the amount 6 people normally eat, then has pudding and then has a bowl of cereal later, he loses weight.

When I eat an apple I gain weight ;).

Sophie has recently dropped down the charts a bit too. She only gained 5oz in a month. But she's happy, healthy and alert and that's all I care about unless she actually loses weight!!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas was 6lbs 8.5oz born. Think he was around 8lb-9lb at 8 weeks. He's 25th centile too


----------



## Tanikins

My lb is on the bigger side of the chart (91st centile for everything) 

He was 7-14.5 born and at 9 weeks he was 14-1!!!! Hes alao over 2ft tall so hv arent concerned hes just gonba be a big lad and am guessing your gonna have a little girl - someones gotta be!!!!


----------



## Rockell8788

Ds was 7lb 8oz at birth at 8 weeks he was 9lb 4oz and on the 2nd percentile, so long as she is gaining weight its fine. Ds is 9 months and still little weighing 17lb 1oz


----------



## ashley2pink

Does she wet 5-6 diapers a day? Also how many oz does she take in?
I agree all babies gain differently even when eating the same amount as eachother.
Mine have gained differently. My 2nd was 7 lbs. 9 oz birth and 11 lbs. 15 oz at 2 months. She nursed like crazy though. My 1st was a slow slow gainer(only 15 lbs at 12 months and average height). My newest is also gaining on the fast side like my 2nd.


----------



## doddy0402

Lily was 7lb 4 born and at 2 months was 9lb 14. She is just under the 25th percentile line but she has followed this from around 2 weeks old . I have been advised to not get lo weighed too often as weight gain id rarely smooth, and lots of factors can affect it eg. Has baby just been fed? Has she pooed recently etc.
Ps Lily was 12 days overdue so with a smaller birth weight I guess she will be a smaller baby throughout!x


----------



## XJessicaX

Born 6lb 11oz, at 2 months she weighed 10lb 3


----------



## Brookey

hi hun leo was born at 42 weeks weighing 6lb 15oz.

at 2 weeks he was 7lb 3oz.

hes now 4 months and hes only 12lb 2oz.

dont worry mate the doctors would say if they were worried.x


----------



## Inlozi

Don't pay much attention to percentiles hun! Sounds asif she's fine to me, here's my sons weight track:

Born @7lb 13oz, 1 week @ 8lb 2oz, 2 weeks @ 9lb 5oz, 3 weeks @ 10lb 4oz, 5 weeks @ 11lb 14oz, 7 weeks @ 13lb 8oz.

They didn't weigh him at his 2 month checkup, 'nor did my health visitor turn up last week like she should of, he's definitely heavier now but I don't know specifically. But everyone keeps commenting on my LO's "tree trunk legs" etc....stupid people. I have no concern about my LO being overweight despite being in the 25th percentile for height and 95th for weight, he's happy and healthy, so if your LO is happy in herself then she's more than likely fine :)


----------

